# RIP VdB



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

VdB was found dead today in Senegal.

RIP.


----------



## caterham (Nov 7, 2005)

oh geez. what a tortured soul he was. i was hoping his comeback was a sign of better ,healthier times for him.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

RIP

Sad news.


----------



## chiller87 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Frank Vandenbroucke is dead R.I.P.*

Frank Vandenbroucke died today. He died on vacation in Senegal.He was found dead in a hotel room in Senegal.

Belgian media suggested the rider had suffered a pulmonary embolism.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5_oZgHOHX8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8MOQuF4_BI

R.I.P.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Wow, all that talent and cut down too soon. I know he had his problems. He was a rock star on the bike and a tough one to get along with for many off it. I always wished he could have stuck with a team and showed his full capabilities that most of us knew he had. God bless VDB.

I found this: http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5hnR1hwm_DSJmDPuA91NiJmSZ7X3Q


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Frank VdB, Jose Maria Jimenez, Marco Pantani -- all young guys that left too early. RIP.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

How sad. I'm not speculating on what caused his death, but I know he suffered from severe bouts of depression. Any who hasn't experienced a prolonged period of being clinically depressed can't imagine what a painful, frustrating and horrible disease it is. It not only effects those that are depressed, but literally everyone that comes in contact with them.

God speed Frank.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow. Very sad... RIP VDB


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

That is very sad, like someone else said, VdB sounds like he was a truly tortured soul.


----------



## budmol3 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Names, not initials*

I'm not a fulltime follower of cycling but the initials meant nothing to me- I had to go to VeloNews to see what happened. You could at least give the name or post a link - remember that a wide range of cyclists read this blog.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Teach a man to fish....*



budmol3 said:


> I'm not a fulltime follower of cycling but the initials meant nothing to me- I had to go to VeloNews to see what happened. You could at least give the name or post a link - remember that a wide range of cyclists read this blog.


Since you had to research Frank VdB on your own accord, you have gained a little more knowlege of cycling....warts and all.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

All the many times I heard Jan Ulrich touted as the "most naturally talented cyclist" by Phil and Paul, I alway thought the mantle belonged to VDB despite all his problems.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

RIP. Everyone deserves a second chance...sad that he wasn't able to fully live out his.


----------



## gilbra (Nov 8, 2004)

Tragic. A self destructive one, and probably destroyed some of those around him as well. But he had undeniable style. I say, best of dopers, rip.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

RIP Frank.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I have to admit, when I saw the headline, I thought, "oh no, another suicide like Pantani"

That's not the case, but it doesn't make the ending any less sad. I'm gonna go diggin youtube for some clips in his heyday.


----------



## worst_shot_ever (Jul 27, 2009)

Sad news indeed. The article from VeloNews:

http://www.velonews.com/article/99167/afp-vandenbroucke-dead



> AFP: Vandenbroucke dead
> By Agence France Presse
> Published: Oct. 12, 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

My friend just broke the news to me a little while ago. What a sad & tragic story.


----------



## fabe (May 13, 2006)

*Non, pas toi*

Sad story. Rest in peace, Frank.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

budmol3 said:


> I'm not a fulltime follower of cycling but the initials meant nothing to me- I had to go to VeloNews to see what happened. You could at least give the name or post a link - remember that a wide range of cyclists read this blog.


Now that you have learned something that you did not already know, I suggest you google "the badger", "the cannibal", "the pirate" and "the gypsy".


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Even if you get away from the claws of heroin, it leaves its traces, so sad.....


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

As others have said, a great talent.

RIP VdB.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Sad..


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

It was gut wrenching to see teams hiring him for the publicity his name brought alone, while feeding his delusions of a grand come-back over the last years. A tragic figure and a true slave of the road after his fall down. It's been a long road from seeing VDB=GOD painted on La Redoute to this. RIP Frank.


----------



## Hawayyan (Feb 26, 2002)

*Kinda socked me in the gut when I read it*

Wow, he was once my favorite rider. Even with all his frailties, seemed like a warrior. I feel so bad for those loved ones left behind. I know he brought a lot of bad press upon himself of his own doing, but those that are clinically depressed are truly tortured souls.

Vaya con dios, amigo


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

Another tragic loss. In Bicisport several years ago there was an interview with several pros that had ridden with him and their assessments of his talent were more glowing than anything I've ever read, even more than for Pantani. One of them said they thought that was part of his problem, he could stay out 3 nights in a row partying and still win a race on the fourth day and that ability may have contributed to his undoing.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

philippec said:


> Now that you have learned something that you did not already know, I suggest you google "the badger", "the cannibal", "the pirate" and "the gypsy".


And while you're at it, budmol3, Google up "LA", "Pistolero," "The Killer," "The Cricket," and "Il Piccolo Principe."


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

budmol3 said:


> I'm not a fulltime follower of cycling but the initials meant nothing to me- I had to go to VeloNews to see what happened. You could at least give the name or post a link - remember that a wide range of cyclists read this blog.



To have referred to him as anything other than VdB would have been wrong.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

fornaca68 said:


> And while you're at it, budmol3, Google up "LA", "Pistolero," "The Killer," "The Cricket," and "Il Piccolo Principe."


Or the "White Lady".
RIP Frank. He always seemed like he belonged off the front with his impressive burners. Such a talent...


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

kytyree said:


> To have referred to him as anything other than VdB would have been wrong.


Like referring to CVV as "Christian Vandevelde." You don't do that. "CVV" does nicely.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Christian Vande Velde = VdV


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*...adios VdB*

...this hurts bad. I always hoped he would get it all together again and win another nice spring classic or two. He definitely still had the talent and I was optimistic that he was perhaps on track when I saw him at the recent world championships and he went out training along with the Belgian team.

Here is a nice photo of Frank VdB. dag jongen.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*sad*

one of those guys you really hope can clean up and come back


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

*Article on the New York Times yesterday*

Good article on the NYT yesterday:

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/19/sports/cycling/19iht-bike.html?_r=1&ref=sports

He was the last guy who won Het Volk and Liege in the same season, after
winning Gent-Wevelgem and Paris-Nice in the previous season. For all the
dope he was doing, the talent was there. 

It's too bad that this breadth of palmares was not highlighted in the NYT article.
Anyways, it will be lost on most of the US readership regardless ....


----------

